# Forum Home Renovation Paving  A concrete stair tread

## Compleat Amateu

G'day all 
I want just one (1) old-fashioned concrete stair tread for an external step.  Well out of the way, so nothing flash needed.  In W sun in summer, so painted timber not so smart.  On a concrete path, so a couple of laid bricks is all the support needed. 
Concrete stair treads used to be common; not now! 
I can find just one supplier in Australia, a mob in Adelaide.  I'm in Sydney.  So, $25 for the step, and $175 for the delivery.  That's one expensive step! 
So does anyone know where one can now source these things in Sydney?  Or do I make one myself, build a mould etc etc.  Lots of effort for one lousy step.

----------


## nww1969

> G'day all 
> I want just one (1) old-fashioned concrete stair tread for an external step.  Well out of the way, so nothing flash needed.  In W sun in summer, so painted timber not so smart.  On a concrete path, so a couple of laid bricks is all the support needed. 
> Concrete stair treads used to be common; not now! 
> I can find just one supplier in Australia, a mob in Adelaide.  I'm in Sydney.  So, $25 for the step, and $175 for the delivery.  That's one expensive step! 
> So does anyone know where one can now source these things in Sydney?  Or do I make one myself, build a mould etc etc.  Lots of effort for one lousy step.

  Just bought two at Bunnings $50 each, Located in the gardening section would you believe.
Make sure you take a well build friend as they are heavy and Bunnings need to have an employee who is qualified 
in lifting and if that person is not there you do it yourself.
Now found another guy local making them (central coast), will give him a try when I do the rear steps.
I went to a secondhand building place which have them but most chipped.
Most Hardware stores will not stock them as they chip easy.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Thanks NWW 
Which is your B***nnies?  The two I have asked (both warehouse style) have denied all knowledge ... not that such a denial is necessarily conclusive ..... 
And good thought about the second-hand blokes, I hadn't thought of that.  Not that there are any of them around me on "the leafy North Shore"

----------


## nww1969

> Thanks NWW 
> Which is your B***nnies?  The two I have asked (both warehouse style) have denied all knowledge ... not that such a denial is necessarily conclusive ..... 
> And good thought about the second-hand blokes, I hadn't thought of that.  Not that there are any of them around me on "the leafy North Shore"

  Got mine from Lakehaven Bunnings. 
New big store and found them next to the pavers/tiles which was located in the gardening section.
You would think they could order them in if your store does not stock them when others do.

----------


## nww1969

Update. 
Just bought two new step treads for my back door at $33 each :Biggrin: . Same size as I bought from Bunnings recently.
Found a backyard manufacture called Toukley step treads located at Doyalson/lake munmorah on the pacific Hwy next to the Shell servo. 
Also come across another bigger manufacturer at North Wyong but was closed so no prices.
So this might interest a few on the Central Coast
Shows how much the retail stores make from a product. 
A little trick I discovered when placing the steps on the brickwork was to place a number
of small pieces of fibro 2cm x 2cm to the level of the mortar you want then pour the mortar around them and then place the step on top,
This will stop the weight of the step from squashing the mortar back out.

----------

